# FS/T: Uncle Seiko 19mm Omega 1171 bracelet/strap



## animusolus

Uncle Seiko 19mm US 1171 (Omega 1171 copy) bracelet for sale. New without stickers. Unsized in US bag with endlinks and spring bars. 

$70 incl. CONUS shipping. 

Will trade for 18mm US bracelet for Speedy reduced. 

Thanks much. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animusolus

reposting in correct forum.


----------

